# Wanted: Type "S" remover



## Wiring Joe (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.assh.org/public/handanatomy/pages/default.aspx#bones&joints


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one around here just like that one . Have you tried getting in touch with Trico. They are still in business they might have one squerrled away some where. They are located in Milwaukee and they make industrial lubrication equipment now.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I have one around here just like that one . Have you tried getting in touch with Trico. They are still in business they might have one squerrled away some where. They are located in Milwaukee and they make industrial lubrication equipment now.


Just sent them an email :thumbsup:


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

An old trick I learned in removing type s fusestat adapters . 1 turn off power. 2 carefully cut the top brass ring. 3 straighten all previously cut segments.4 remove the serrated brass ring. 5 carefully grab the end of the wire spring with the tip of your needle nose pliers and unwind in a counterclockwise direction. 6 unscrew the adapter. Hope this tip helps.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wondering why in 2012 this would be something anyone would need?


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't advocate this practice, but in the real world of emergency repairs to existing systems, this can be done, if you only have Edison base fuses available, and I might add, of the appropriate size for the wire!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got one of those adapters out not that long ago with a little screwdriver and some needle nose.. you dont need any specialty tool for that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Get with the times, sell them a panel change.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have that same type s fuse adapter remover. I contacted Trico almost 10 years ago, and they no longer made them and had no inventory. They put me in touch with one of their main distributors that carried them when they were made, and that distributor had no inventory.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL damn, Shot down in flames.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just put the tip of my knife between the black plastic and the brass that is crimped around it and work it around can opener style, then screw in the old fuse and pull it out the guts. Remove the spring and with your pliers, unscrew the brass shell. The whole process should take about 60 seconds.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Just wondering why in 2012 this would be something anyone would need?


Because alot of of fuse boxes are still in use especially in the rural part of NC. The house I'm renting has one, although it's unmolested and doesn't have Type S adapters. I like to be prepared, I carry tools for that JIC moment.

BTW: I am still looking and checking Ebay almost daily. Thanks for the heads-up MD, that would explain why Trico hasn't contacted me back.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I used to beat them out carefully with a hammer and screwdriver. It has been 20 years or more since I have had to do that.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> Looking for the next cool and unusual tool to add to my bag.
> 
> Wanted to Buy:
> Type "S" fuse remover. I've heard these things exist but have never seen one.


I came across this thread while searching for something else. That Trico X-Tract-O type S adapter removal tool shown in the pic is still available, if you happen to need one. 
If you do a Google search for Trico 38080, you’ll find several industrial suppliers that list them as in stock.


----------

